# Summit Raceway Rebuild



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I decided to expand to 4 lanes. Wish I had listened to everyone when they told me to start off with 4 lanes but OH WELL! 

My table is a 4x10' and I can't expand it. I want to do a fair bit of scenery and a pit garage so I can't get too carried away with cluttering it up with more track but my layout is kinda boring to me. I plan to run mostly x-traction and t-jets so no banking. I want a lot of speed but at least a short area with chicanes. What would you change to make it more interesting? I'm having writers block on design ideas heh. Any suggestions?

http://www.designbydan.com/pt/10x4-Track1.jpg
http://www.designbydan.com/pt/HOTRACK-30.jpg

*Option B:* http://www.designbydan.com/pt/10x4-Track2.jpg


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey ive been wondering how is the powered track sections that are opposite facing direction go reverse? rewireing done or is the polarity switchable? 

Very nice layout btw! I hope to have something that nice in my shop very soon.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Who's to say I won't make 2 people run backwards!? ;-)

I just grind a notch in the plastic plug so it can be flipped either direction to switch polarity. I'm pretty sure that works on all brands since its DC, but don't quote me on that! I just know it works for Tyco. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

lol 
thanks man yeah I was thinking that but wanted to verify before I hack this up which i just realized while typing that the set donated is LL, Hmm I wonder if itll work?.. should cause DC has two distinct polarity as shown by any multimeter.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"Any suggestions?"



I dont have a lot of room for much of a track in my little cave, but I enjoy building other peoples tracks vicariously from the cheap seats.

After driving your new layout with my finger a coupla times, I'd consider a simple modification to the back chute. Just an adjustment of elevation; where the entire stretch from the over pass is dropped gradually all the way down the back stretch and around the next corner; then a bit into the next chute too. Only because I'm not sure I'd like to navigate the two transitional hiccups in an otherwise fast track. Purely a personal preference. 

Just add some temporary blocking and drive it for comparison. :wave:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bill has made a good suggestion. The back (18') and side (16') straight o our layout is elevated and comes back to table level at the end of the 16' straight. At first the transition was over 2 15" sections but we changed it to that it comes down @ 6" gradually over the entire 16' straight. Much better racing in both directions.


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

My last track actually had that same setup, where the back shoot was elevated all the way across into banked turns. So I was thinking along those same lines. Good points gents.

What do you guys think of this idea?
http://www.designbydan.com/pt/10x4-Track2.jpg


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I Like it Bew. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

